# About to Run first Drostanolone Propionate cycle with TEST e



## sdumper (Nov 23, 2015)

Ive never run MAST before although I have had great success with Tren A and Test E plus Arimidex pills.

Anyway from what I gather from reading MAST "Drostanolone Propionate" should be injected EOD for a total of 600mg a week. 
However, when I asked Bully Labs the response I got was a little different. The suggestion I got was 1x1, week 2 - 4 2 injects and week 5 1 inject. Isnt this too little?

I recently put on a little too much fat with my bulking and im looking to cut over the next 5 weeks.

Any thoughts? Im not even sure if MAST is going to be a waste of time but Tren A gives me anger issues.


----------



## sdumper (Nov 23, 2015)

bump for help


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 23, 2015)

these forums have really been slackin. usually youll be lucky to get a response with in a hour or two or get one at all, i actually started going in another forum roid section and youll get plenty replies and most of the time replies in Mins


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 23, 2015)

but any kind of propinate your injecting needs to be EOD. who ever sayd anything less is completely a dumbass and wouldent trust anything else to come out of their mouth


----------



## BLACK STAR (Nov 23, 2015)

drost p = 3.5 days half life
dros e = 7 days half life


dros p = EOD 50mg minimum


----------



## Stat42 (Nov 23, 2015)

Agree with black star. I'd say at least 50mg eod


H-as Pharma


----------



## sdumper (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks guys...it still hasnt arrived but im looking forward to trying something new.
I do wish it wasnt EOD I went that round with my last Tren cycle and I felt like a pin cushion....


----------



## sdumper (Nov 28, 2015)

Mindgame516 said:


> these forums have really been slackin. usually youll be lucky to get a response with in a hour or two or get one at all, i actually started going in another forum roid section and youll get plenty replies and most of the time replies in Mins



Can you steer me to that site? Ive been running for about 8 months now and still have a ton to learn.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 28, 2015)

haha the last time i was here was the day i posted that on the 23rd and its just being answerd today lol. i prob have had 30 post answered or bshitting with someone over at Meso-rx message me over their on the same name


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 28, 2015)

i would run the masteron at 75-100 EOD. 50 is possible but the bare minimal dose. Its a prop ester so if you ge3t any sides you can drop it and the sides will be gone with in a couple days if not 1-2. Im actually going to be adding tren or mast or both into my 16 weeks cycle at week 6. like you i have also ran tren ace and fucking personal love how defined i get, on the other hand i hate how it makes my cardio go to shit and there really nothing that counters it.


----------



## sdumper (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok so I need to up my mast to 70 or 100 EOD...for results...I hate it that it is so expensive but ill try it and see how it turns out.

Thanks guys ill post back and let folks know how it turned out.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Dec 2, 2015)

Masteron is also something you will see minimal gains if you are over 11% bf


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 2, 2015)

Not sure why you decided to buy Masteron.....it doesn't do a whole lot for you....cut down on Test during Tren cycle and the sides will be less.......if you want to cut up buy clen


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2015)

I like mast, got good synergies with tren and hardens me up nicely. Find it reduces the tren sides. I also run try dose test only, like 250mg EW.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)

I am running it with Tren now myself.....but I have really low BF (for now)...


----------



## sdumper (Dec 14, 2015)

So far I really havent seen much change with the Mast so im bumping up to 50mg ED. Id love to get back on a Tren cycle but my Girl Friend says it really made me an A-Hole...

That said my BF is probably a little to high. Heres a pict from today..I have a home BF reader but the damn thing says my BF is 38% which I dont think is right.







[/IMG]


----------



## crab107 (Dec 14, 2015)

No you aint no 38% lol. I ran mast and tren on a cut cycle and it helped me drop fat quick..went from 16 to 12 in about 2 months..strict diet though. And i used hydrostatic bf testing for both percentages..its the gold standard for body fat. You should check it out. Only costs around 25 bucks..itll map out your whole body dude
. Body fat, resting metabolic rate, weight, lean muscle mass..all that shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2015)

You might be 15%. How about showing us your cock?


----------



## sdumper (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok ive tried 5 lbs over the past 2 weeks and was hoping for a flatter stomach with more AB definition. 
Abs are definetly more defined but my overall muscle bulk is definetly down to. I was 192 and now 185.

Current routine:
Daily:
1ml of mast and .25 of Test (Bully labs super test 400)

So 700 of Mast a week and 700 Test.

I have been dieting with mostly protein and very low carbs plus added 60 minutes of cardio a week. 

Suggestions?


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 25, 2015)

How much AI are you running?  You say bulk is down...is strength holding...up..down?

How's your sex drive?  It should be through the roof.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 25, 2015)

I thought you were cutting?

You need cardio every day if you're wanting to lower BF.


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah, I thought 60 minutes a week was a misprint lol wtf.  I'm doing 60-90 minutes a day pre cycle.  

OP you need to get some 1cc 27g slin pins and backload for these EOD pinning cycles.  It's the only way to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdumper (Dec 31, 2015)

Typo 60 cardio a day 90 weight training


----------

